# Playing cards as ammo for the slingshot... the William Tell shot with a card!



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Using playing cards as the ammo... yes it is possible and they actually shoot very well...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm thinking, cutting a card with a card.


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

I think I'd prefer throwing them more then shooting them.. I've cut carrots in half with cards before 

Here's a nice trick shot video of someone throwing cards.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> I'm thinking, cutting a card with a card.












i have no doubt it will be done, just a matter of who posts the video first.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That was a fun video and another fun way to use our slingshots! You know I have to try that.

The card flight causing inaccuracy heightened my anticipation of a hit. And then....BAM!


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Now I have seen everything, just Awesome!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that was very cool indeed! But how am I supposed to sleep at night with you pulling stunts like that ??? !!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I used to do that all the time I also glue 2 or 3 to gether and also shoot gift cards and credit cards


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like crazy fun Bill!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't figured out the marble and steel shot shooting and now you start doing this. Enough to give a person the nervous jerk. Don't know how you came up with the idea but that was cool!!!


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

I just shot a card that boomeranged into my forehead... ouch! Thanks, Bill!


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow Bill, looks like fun and amazing how far they went out; however, the best pat for me was how many times you missed, so very rare. :bowdown:

Felix


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks like fun, Well its the wifes turn to put the kids to bed tonight. im going out shooting things with cards


----------



## colinz (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes Bill looks like Fun, nice job all for our enjoyment that's what we like, something different TEAM POINT, Cheers Colin.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

FilipNilssob from the SCHforum did show us how to do thiS. Pretty cool of him to share it with us. Many can say they did it before but nobody shared it sooner then him, afaik.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> FilipNilssob from the SCHforum did show us how to do thiS. Pretty cool of him to share it with us. Many can say they did it before but nobody shared it sooner then him, afaik.


Good that you remembered his profile name... for the life of me I couldn't remember it in the video, which is why I said that I saw the concept on Jorg's forum and wanted to check out whether it worked or not... because that is exactly what it was.. a CONCEPT... anybody can get out there and say they did this or that... but getting it on video so all can see and understand is a little different.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I didnt mean you Bill, when i talked about the fact that people can say something but not share.

Other then that, he showed us what you did but with pictures, how to shoot it succesfully and how it can pierce stuff.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is so cool. I need to try this. You also have me thinking of all sorts of stuff now. Thanks for sharing!


----------

